# temperature fluctuations



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Is a temperature fluctuation up and down between 78 and 84 in a 2 gallont tank acceptable?


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

It depends on how rapidly it occurs. If it is over an hour then NO that is not acceptable and is potentially stressful. Is it your heater that is acting up or your home's natural temperature fluctuations due to the absence of a heater?

Either way, I personally don't like seeing visible changes in aquarium temperatures.

As a temporary solution before you can get a new heater or a heater in general to stabilize the temperature, wrapping the top of the tank with plastic wrap and poking holes in it will help keep in some heat...however 84 IMHO is a bit high.

What do you believe is causing the temperature fluctuations? Probably a better question to ask. XD

Is it by a window? Sun? Central Air? Fan? Open Hallway?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Try avoiding next to windows and drafty doors/passages  although in an unheated tank, a fluctuation like that over the day and night is usual to see...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO/E.... the gradual temp fluctuations over a period of time are generally tolerated by a _healthy Betta_-be it due to day and night temp or the varied temp within the tanks different levels that are normal...... especially in tanks without water movement and under objects in the tank.

In my tanks the temp can vary by near 10 degrees at different levels especially under plants-I don't use filtration and/or water movement in my tanks 10gal and under and even with the fry I have not had any problems

In the summer the Bettas I keep outside and their eggs/fry have tolerated well over 100F and high 50F short term-with day, night and rain causing both gradual and sudden temp swings without issues, however, my Bettas may be tougher than most and I do feel that overall general heath, age, genetics and diet has a big role in how well a Betta can tolerate temp swings both gradual and sudden-be it extreme or slight....

Sudden extreme temp fluctuations can be stressful even for a healthy Betta-that said-most can still tolerate it without any long term effect, however, it not recommended and should be avoided if at all possible.

Bettas are a lot more tolerant of temps than they are given credit for IMO/E....of course this can vary based on several factors......overall health, age, diet and genetics....


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

He isn't near a window or vent. He does have a 7.5 watt heater. The fluctuation I think is due to the lid, even though the heater cord prevent it from fitting tightly the water warms up when on... then I take it off cuz I think it is too warm and it cools down... this happened over a number of hours, not quickly. 

If 85 is not too warm, then I can just leave the lid on and it will maintain that. Is 85 the top end of comfort for him? If I leave the lid off it will be around 74.

Anymore help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My bettas tend to be about 78-82 degrees. Some people say don't go pass 80... but generally since they don't need a wack load of oxygen in the water (warm water = less oxygen) 80-86 is fine. I had no problems last year with my fish tanks in the summer being at 90+. I don't evn remember anyone getting a disease or getting sick.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

If it STAYS at 85F with the lid ON then it should be fine. Bettas are capable of adapting to higher/lower temperatures granted it is not sudden. Stability is much more important than a "perfect temperature" however outrageous temperatures can cause some problems.

However I'm curious as to how your lid can keep in THAT much heat. Maybe just prop it open rather than removing it completely? Try that, perhaps?

As for no illnesses at 90F, unless there is some sort of new kind of pathogenic hyperthermophile, you won't be seeing any sick fish. The high temperatures would cause either cellular damage (which you can't see) or would temporarily increase the toxicity of ammonia...which would be countered by water changes and plants. Also I'm pretty sure it is well over 90F in Thailand during their dry season.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

He will likely be just fine at 85. Higher temps do equal higher metabolism, which translates to shorter life spans.

Do you have an incandescent light over the tank or something for it to stay so hot? If so you need a florescent light so there is minimal to zero heat put out by the light. Incandescent bulbs are notorious for putting out heat and temp fluctuations.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is a picture of my 2 gallon container. It is heavy glass, along with the lid... so maybe it just keeps the heat in better. I found it in glassware at Walmart. I'll figure out something to even out the temp. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Wait is there an air hole?


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Is that the problem? There isn't a hole, but the heater cord keeps it from closing.. too much sauna?? I have propped the lid open now about a half inch..


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah keep it open a bit, or even off. 75 isn't all that cold, just have the lid either propped open more than just by the cord or keep it off.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yikes! I know those containers... you neede to allow air circulation, especially since bettas prefer having that air ;-) Glass does keep heat in better, although it explains why the temperature changes drastically from lid on to lid off... glass does that - especially in bowls or containers. Or, so I found.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone... I guess I only put the lid on because people were saying they can jump out.....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes they can :lol: I had one tank, a 1 gallon with a lid. The lid had a handle, but I flipped it over so the handle propped the lid up  Never had him jump out! And Finicky loved to jump. And make me buy 4 different kinds of food :|


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Create a make-shift lid with plastic wrap and poked holes. Then you can just make a bigger hold for the heater cord to pass through. It will also create a natural sauna in which the air will be humidified which is healthy for their labyrinth organ. The plastic wrap will also allow for a natural, controlled gas exchange with the outside atmosphere.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I use plastic wrap for breeding and spawning, and raising fry =D humidity is great for them.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

How DID your spawn turn out, Sena?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Maine's and Madame spawned real well, and 3 (of course the biggest) survived :/ another spawn did about the same, and it's not that bad finding bettas homes here xD 

they were not great, but I'm in a better situation now to try again xD I've got 2 gals with some nice VT finnage (yeah, I know, VT is too common), and 2 males to choose from. One of which I found is a marble  no longer yellow... the other is a deep red.  This time from a completely different store, and Big Red was shipped. I love him :3 Him, the other male, and the two females are being conditioned. This time... I'll be doing things slightly different.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help and suggestions. It took me a while to figure out what to prop the lid open with that wouldn't kill him if it fell in. Finally, i came upon a wooden spoon. My lid is propped up and the temp is staying at 78. I may play with it a little and see if i can get it to stay at 80. Thanks again. :-D


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

LuckyBlue said:


> He isn't near a window or vent. He does have a 7.5 watt heater. The fluctuation I think is due to the lid, even though the heater cord prevent it from fitting tightly the water warms up when on... then I take it off cuz I think it is too warm and it cools down... this happened over a number of hours, not quickly.
> 
> If 85 is not too warm, then I can just leave the lid on and it will maintain that. Is 85 the top end of comfort for him? If I leave the lid off it will be around 74.
> 
> Anymore help would be appreciated.


you should be shooting for about 82f. i would suggest getting a heater with a thermostat. that way it knows when to turn off. you can get a more powerful heater that is small sized for the tank. it will still hit the temp you set.

if you have cord problems and your tank is acrylic, you can heat a screwdriver over the stove until it gets orange. carefully make a slot for the heater cord to fit through. use wire nippers to clear off the flash and it will look professional.

anyways, here's a good small heater 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00061UQ6G/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

78-82 is a safe zone. 78 or 80 is just fine.  I up it to 82-86 breeding or illness times....that's it.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm unable to prevent my tanks heating as high as 85F in the summer, so I wouldn't be worried with it being as high as 85.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope :lol: Mine can reach 90 degrees, WITHOUT sun. at all. Not kidding. I had my blinds down, didn't use the tank lights and preset all heaters to 76 so it wouldn't drop too much. Instead the tanks were 90 during the day (with air circulation in the room and not closing the door of the bedroom) and next morning it'd be 80.


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Nope :lol: Mine can reach 90 degrees, WITHOUT sun. at all. Not kidding. I had my blinds down, didn't use the tank lights and preset all heaters to 76 so it wouldn't drop too much. Instead the tanks were 90 during the day (with air circulation in the room and not closing the door of the bedroom) and next morning it'd be 80.



that is a dangerous temp. you should get fans for your hood


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It's not as dangerous as you think. To me, dangerous is dropping below 68 degrees. 74, really.. If you ask some of the people on here, theirs can reach 100, and some are kept outdoors/indoors/bred/not bred. 


And do you have the money for fans for me? :lol: I wish I did. xD I had to get tanks, plus filters separately already, along with some other things just for my fish. And I cannot find fans anywhere here anyways. I use regular fans that people can use too  two birds, one stone. Plus I now have a basement where the fish can be cooled down. That's their room.... downstairs, spare room  Facing away from the afternoon/night sun ^^


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

> And do you have the money for fans for me? :lol: I wish I did. xD I had to get tanks, plus filters separately already, along with some other things just for my fish. And I cannot find fans anywhere here anyways. I use regular fans that people can use too  two birds, one stone. Plus I now have a basement where the fish can be cooled down. That's their room.... downstairs, spare room  Facing away from the afternoon/night sun ^^


you can get the fans out of old computer power supplies and use those. talk to your local computer guy. i'm sure he has tons of them in a closet like i have.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I do not know anything about rigging a computer fan to a tank, and I don't think I'd want it running off of my tank's hood :lol: Our "local computer" guy/s would still make me pay an arm and a leg for fans. Trust me. It sucks here.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You can also use those small battery operated fans that hang around your neck for a couple of dollars-I see them all the time at wally world in the summer months and some made to use in your car that has clips on them would work even better to clip on the side of the tank and point across the water to help cool the water......just a thought.....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

that might work :lol: hopefully Dollarama has those  by summer time anyways lol.


----------

